# safety light no.1 big time best



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

my recipe for the famed disco epileptico light...a pushbike safety mini halogen style light...in a little resealable plastic bag...thus waterproofed..and stored in your safety vest front pocket...paperclip turned into hook to clip it to your top runner on a spare rod.......where's patrick hernandez?


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

